# Deer processors list 2013



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Know where to have your Deer processed this year..
Please post any Deer processors & contact info if you can


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Matthew Ayers in Montpelier Oh I do my own save money that way


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bower & Sons
2560 Terrace St.
Millersport, OH 43046

740-527-0989

http://www.bowerandsons.com/


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Any processors in the Westerville area?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> Bower & Sons
> 2560 Terrace St.
> Millersport, OH 43046
> 
> ...


Do you recommend this place? I just moved out near Pataskala, and this is not far from my house.


----------



## slystarnes (May 3, 2008)

Mosley's Meat Market in Hilliard, OH on the corner or Roberts and Hilliard-Rome Road does. it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

mjeberst said:


> Do you recommend this place? I just moved out near Pataskala, and this is not far from my house.


I like it. Professionally cut and packaged. All sorts of sausage varieties. Call for hours!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

was wondering about that. don't have the proper stuff to get a deer dressed, in my small, downstairs basement. BUT I bet it would be much cheaper to do my own. $40-60 sounds a lot better than shelling out $80 plus AFTER the hunt.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I always do my own. Dad was a butcher for 25+ years so I have all the equipment to do it. He used to get $50 a deer during deer season and would stay very busy because you were guarenteed to get your own deer back unlike these big name places you never know who's deer your getting. I used to help out with the packaging before I was old enough to start butchering myself. That another reason I like doing my own. It's fairly easy as I've been butchering my own since I was 9. Just have to know what your doing and keep your knife sharp


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

STS Cattle Co.
7476 Opossum Run Rd
London, Oh 43140

SW Franklinn Co....about 2 miles from Trapper John's Canoe Livery


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

the buck stop 6815 east wheeling rd. zanesville oh 43701 . there between new concord and Zanesville off of i70 phone # 740-819-3952


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

weasel said:


> the buck stop 6815 east wheeling rd. zanesville oh 43701 . there between new concord and Zanesville off of i70 phone # 740-819-3952


I went to college at Muskingum University and know and used this guy personally. He is just east of New Concord. He does a great job


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have had Beitzel's Farm & Meat Processing, Inc.(Tusc. County) do my deer for years. Very reasonable, about $55/ deer. The place is located 5557 Cemetery Hill Rd, Stone Creek, OH 43840. Phone No. is (330)339-5328


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Don's Deer Processing ( Don Beran ) 440-417-8938
6570 Ireland Rd. Windsor, Ohio
Great guy and has the best hot pepper cheese smokies you'll ever try. On the border of Geauga and Ashtabula counties.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

THere is a guy on 83 outside Coshocton that has a sign in his front yard no idea what he makes only see the sign when I go past... I need to find a place that makes hot sticks and good summer sausage around Holmes or Coshocton Counties these Amish people make some strange stuff when it comes to their version of summer sausage.


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

Myers bros custom butchering in Huron


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Adams Deer processing Conett rd in Nelsonville he does the sticks and summer sausage last yr he charged 60.00 buck for skinned standard boneless cut, ground and froze


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Tucker Packing Co in Orrville does mine.

Never a hair, bone, or any other junk in anything they've done in the past 6 yrs.

Vacuum sealed in 1 lb packages, frozen, and labeled. I've pulled packages out 9 months later with no freezer burn.


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ditto on Don's deer processing. Won't find better smokies in the state. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Athens area

Wood Road Smokehouse & Deer Processing
8745 Wood Road
Albany, Ohio
(740) 698-7086 Sharon or Jack 

I have been using them for the last 10+ years. 
Big walk in cooler, big freezer 
Jerky, Summer sausage, snack sticks and more.

Nice people that do a great job


----------

